# How Old?



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Not sure if the age of this. I would guess it to be around the 2 nd ww. Have another Gruen somewhere which has a sunburst dial



















Any info would be great


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dauphin hands became fashionable in the (late) nineteen-fifties, so I'd put this one somewhere between 1955 and 1960. Do you happen to know what movement is inside?

Regards

Tomcat


----------



## Doxa (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi,

Gruen (As was) only ran till 1958 and I think those hands appear from 1944. I know there are some "fancy lug 21j" ones with those hands.

As above, the movement number would help hugely.

hth


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a Hamilton from 1947 with hands very like that - and I've seen several 1940s Bulovas which are not dissimilar.


----------



## Doxa (Oct 30, 2013)

Probably worth noting that American watch manufacture was suspended for civilian items during WW2. Gruen did have a factory in Switzerland but sold very little. They made lots of gauges etc.

With that in mind I'd say 44 to 50, no earlier.


----------

